# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Thuê bao Sinh viên: Cước tin nhắn nội mạng giảm 4 lần với gói SMS 150

## Lê Hiệp

Từ ngày 15/01/2010 đến hết ngày 31/03/2010 (trừ thời gian Tết Nguyên Đán từ 0h ngày 13/02/2010 đến hết 24h ngày 17/02/2010), Công ty Viễn thông Viettel triển khai cung cấp gói SMS150 cho các thuê bao Sinh viên.

Theo đó, các thuê bao Sinh viên có thể nhắn tin đến đầu số 170 *(soạn SMS gửi 170)* để đăng ký sử dụng gói 150 tin nhắn nội mạng chỉ với giá 4.000đ. So với mức cước 100đ/1 SMS nội mạng như hiện nay, khi sử dụng gói SMS150, khách hàng có thể tiết kiệm được 3/4 chi phí: cước của 1 tin nhắn SMS chỉ còn hơn 26đ.

Khách hàng có thể đăng ký nhiều gói SMS trong ngày. Số SMS nội mạng sẽ được cộng dồn, tuy nhiên thời gian sử dụng của gói SMS không được cộng dồn. Số SMS không sử dụng hết sẽ bị khóa vào lúc 24h cùng ngày.

Chi tiết về chính sách của gói cước Sinh viên, khách hàng xem *tại đây*

*Cú pháp nhắn tin đăng ký gói SMS150*
<div style="text-align: center"> ​*STT*​*Nội dung*​*Cú pháp*​1​Lấy hướng dẫn sử dụng​HD gửi tới 170​2​Đăng ký gói SMS​SMS gửi tới 170​3​Kiểm tra số SMS còn trong tài khoản​KT gửi tới 170​</div>

----------

